# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Vajzat me te bukura ?

## mia@

Ne nje bisede me shoqet e mia po diskutonim kush krahine i ka vajzat me te bukura. Normal qe nuk rame ne nje mendje, se secila mbrojti krahinen e vet.  :ngerdheshje: 
Po ju si mendoni?
P.s E di qe eshte dhe nje teme tjeter si kjo, por kam perfshire  me shume qytete.
Shpresoj qe te mos fshihet sondazhi.

----------


## e panjohura

> Ne nje bisede me shoqet e mia po diskutonium kush krahine i ka vajzat me te bukura. Normal qe nuk rame nenje mendje se secila mbrojti krahinen e vet. 
> Po ju si mendoni? 
> Berat
> Burrel
> Delvine
> Devoll
> Diber
> Durres
> Elbasan
> ...


Te gjitha vajzat Shqiptare jane te bukura,pa marr parasysh se nga vijn!Shqiperi,Kosove dhe ku do qe ato gjenden! :Lulja3:

----------


## Jack Watson

Shkodranet...me te mirat  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## xx.elixxx

Votova per Elbasanin,mireppo Sondazhi nuk me pelqeu per faktin se ka qene dasht te futen edhe disa qytete nga KS dhe MK...

----------


## Enii

elbasan , peqin , kavaj , gjirokaster

mix  :perqeshje:

----------


## angert

sa lokalist qe jeni ne te menduar  po kosoven  ku  e   lat   apo  ju kurr  nuk keni menduar ma  gjer se fhati juaj   si jeni kaq lokalist
kosova i ka femrat ma te bukura  ne  gjith boten    pikrisht   shqiptaret kosovare jan ma te bukurat  mbi dhe
absolut te pa konkurencë  ne  gjith globin  pa dyshim

----------


## derjansi

ska ma te bukra se Pejanet

----------


## _Elena_

*C'ja keni fut kot...
Ku ka si Vlonjatet?*

----------


## Mehmet Kosovari

te gjitha jane te bukura

----------


## Jack Watson

Kosovaret nuk jane futur ne sondazh sepse dihen qe jane te bukura, s'kemi nevoje te votojme per to.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Tirana !!!!

----------


## bombona

ku ka si shkodranet mor ata kryesojn ne te gjitha anet ahhaha

----------


## Izadora

Tirana !!!!!!!!!

----------


## goldian

shkodranet jane numer 1
po mendja me ka met ne korce

----------


## milanistja_el

Elbasani ka goca te bukura, sa vjen e permiresohet rraca...   :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

mo te mirat jane tropojanet, bashke me turshite e korqes dhe recelin e permetit, ka thone xhaja.

ka kavaja me brekushe te medhaja,...

http://www.sportmediaset.it/gossip/p...ry1863.shtml?2

me sygjeruan ne privat qe ai xhaja ka harru fergesen e Elbasonit?

kane te drejte?

se une di qe elbasoni ka tave kosi elbasoni, fergesen e ka tirona....

flm 

ene elbasoni goxha femra ka, edhe te civilizume...

----------


## Daniel Maker

goca te bukra ka tirona,se mohoj..po e kan menjen per qef.

Po si te durrsit ska. Para durrsi!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fitimi2007

vet fakti qe eshte shqipatre eshte  e bukur

----------


## Jack Watson

Tirona sduhet te futet fare ne liste, eshte metropol, nga nuk kane ardh njerezit. N'qofse flasim per tironse venalie, me te shemtume nuk gjen. lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Tirona sduhet te futet fare ne liste, eshte metropol, nga nuk kane ardh njerezit. N'qofse flasim per tironse venalie, me te shemtume nuk gjen. lol


drejte e ke xheko 1000 per %. ajka ne tirone eshte mbledh...

isha diku jasht tirone, dhe vetem trashaluqe te shihte syni, 

shyqyr qe u ktheva ne tiron qe na ra syni rehat,...lol

p.s.s

o bo tirona si new jorki... :perqeshje:

----------

